# Stripper drags pussy across floor….. :O



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

:blink:_…..What???_:blink: What did you think I meant?? >

:rofl3::rofl3::rofl3::rofl3:




_I am *sooooo* ready for winter to get here!!!!_ :grin:


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

You're so stupid LMAO I'm far too amused by this hahahahaha only room for one pussy in the video I guess


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)




----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

Donutz said:


>


^^Is that for the cat or the stripper?^^

>


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Uggz! WTF!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

f00bar said:


> Uggz! WTF!


Eskimo stripper? :blink: :shrug:


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

f00bar said:


> Uggz! WTF!


Speaking about pussies and Uggz.....................I bet Tom Brady is wearing his Uggz right now............


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I've seen more than one stripper on stage in uggz actually. Being in Mass probably also had a Brady jersey on at least at the start.


----------



## victor808 (Sep 20, 2016)

I'm ashamed I opened this.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

mojo maestro said:


> Speaking about pussies and Uggz.....................I bet Tom Brady is wearing his Uggz right now............


:S-A-Smack::finger1:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

victor808 said:


> I'm ashamed I opened this.


You should be! >


----------

